# gmail accounts



## Reed (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey folks -
I have 5 gmail accounts available -- let me know if you'd like one --
u2u me or email me at:
[email protected]


Reed


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 5, 2005)

Err

What is gmail?

JH


----------



## Reed (Jan 5, 2005)

if you need an email account you can access from any computer gmail is great because all you need it access to the web and you can send and receive email via a web browser interface. Very useful if you bop around alot and need to be able to check your email in various and sundry locations....
R


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 13, 2005)

Surely that's what hotmail is for?

JH


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> Surely that's what hotmail is for?
> 
> JH



But with Gmail you have a whole gig of space!


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 4, 2005)

Good give me one... I have friends keep teasing me and not giving me one.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, somebody give the guy one!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 4, 2005)

Just 6??? Mine says I have 50 left!


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 4, 2005)

What, like you don't know how to use U2U?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Just 6??? Mine says I have 50 left!



That must be a glitch - they only give them out 6 at a time.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, it might not be talking about what I think it is...it's on the lower-left-hand side of the screen, under the "labels," where the "Invite a Friend" feature with the text window and "Send Invite" phrase is. Right next to that phrase, it says "50 left" in small black letters.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Well, it might not be talking about what I think it is...it's on the lower-left-hand side of the screen, under the "labels," where the "Invite a Friend" feature with the text window and "Send Invite" phrase is. Right next to that phrase, it says "50 left" in small black letters.



You're right! They must have just changed that yesterday! I used to have 4, now I have 50!


----------



## alwaysreforming (Feb 4, 2005)

How is it that you guys can give these accounts away? Did you have to buy a minimum quantity when you signed up for one?

Also, what kind of email address does that give you?

Also, if any are still available, I could surely use one. I have Juno's free service and they have VERY limited space so I get a lot of email rejected due to mine being "full".

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 4, 2005)

Christopher,

They are free web based accounts. The reason you have "invites" is because technically it is in final "beta" stage. Soon enough it will be like yahoo or msn that is free. All of these free accounts are good - Yahoo & MSN upped their storage limit to 250MB, GMail has 1GB. The best thing about Gmail is that not only is it large, but it has FREE POP3 access, which MSN and Yahoo do not have. What that means is that you have the option of putting the Gmail account into your email client (Outlook, Thunderbird, Eudora) and having the emails downloaded to your Hard Drive in addition to sitting on the web.

The email addres is [email protected]

Give someone in this thread an email address that the invite can be sent to.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Feb 4, 2005)

Affirmative! Thanks, Fred. My email is: [email protected]


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 4, 2005)

Invite sent, Chris.


----------

